# Best book for breeding cats?



## gemmaeabishop (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone can recommend a really good book / guide for a first time breeder? We are not planning to breed for a few years and have been getting to know our breed through showing our neuters and being mentored by our breeder bur really want to get as clued up as possible! We would have the support and guidance of our breeder but I would really like a good book too. Before breeding we would get all health tests done, there are some that our essential for our breed. Anyway, that's for the future! Thanks in advance! X


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi

No book can tell you totaly what to expect from breeding there's no hard and fast rule. Every queen,pregnancy,birth and litter is different. 

As long as you have all the test done inc blood grouping that's a start.

I have been breeding for 6 years and i still learn something new all the time.

Internet research is best BUT experiance is better.

Good luck


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

This is what I have:
Robinsons Genetics for cat breeders
cat breeding a practical guide by Truda Streade
Royal canin guide to cat breeding
The complete book of cat breeding by Dan Rice
Pedersen's Feline Husbandry Diseases and Management in a Multicat Environment - available free online
UC Davis School of Vet Med: Center for Companion Animal Health: Feline Husbandry

Along with a few breed specific books.

Pawpeds site also has lots of info PawPeds


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Roy Robinson is very, very good on the genetics.

Have you looked after a queen with kittens before? If not, some fostering between now and then will give you useful experience.

What breed?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So nice to see somebody doing their homework first :thumbup:


----------



## gemmaeabishop (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, I'll definitely check out all those suggestions. I know it's a while off but you can never know too much I guess!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

gemmaeabishop said:


> Thank you so much, I'll definitely check out all those suggestions. I know it's a while off but you can never know too much I guess!


breeding pedigree cats by Carolyn vella and John mcgonagle , plus you can read loads on the net, from basics to mind blowing genetics .. took me about 8 months to grasp a lot of it and still learning.. good luck with your venture , what breed are you thinkin about

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

